# Cravings...



## Cherokee (Aug 8, 2010)

I have IBS-D, I crave salt one day and the next day I crave sugar. Sometimes the only way to satisfy the salt cravings is to get a beef bullion cube and eat it right out of the foil wrapper. Sound bad, but sometimes I crave it that bad. The sugar cravings aren't that bad, usually Skittles or a candy bar will do.Anyone else get weird cravings?


----------

